# Marijuana strains that help relieve anxiety symptoms



## medeuv (May 14, 2011)

Can anyone name some strains of Marijuana that help the most with depression/anxiety?

I believe that depression and anxiety are two most dreadful and powerful parts of my depersonalization/derealization. I think that if I could find a medication for these two things, I would be able to cope better with my disorder.

The reason I am considering trying a natural medication first is because I've heard too many bad things about pharmaceutical chemicals to take the risk of damaging my mind further. Pills are a last resort for me.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

medeuv said:


> Can anyone name some strains of Marijuana that help the most with depression/anxiety?
> 
> I believe that depression and anxiety are two most dreadful and powerful parts of my depersonalization/derealization. I think that if I could find a medication for these two things, I would be able to cope better with my disorder.
> 
> The reason I am considering trying a natural medication first is because I've heard too many bad things about pharmaceutical chemicals to take the risk of damaging my mind further. Pills are a last resort for me.


Marijuana use is not a good idea to "temporarily" relieve your symptoms of depersonalization/derealization. Marijuana is not a natural drug. All it will do is further release dopamine from your brain and send you into a deeper dysphoric state of anxiety and depression.


----------



## addd (Apr 13, 2011)

DillonCallaway said:


> Marijuana use is not a good idea to "temporarily" relieve your symptoms of depersonalization/derealization. Marijuana is not a natural drug. All it will do is further release dopamine from your brain and send you into a deeper dysphoric state of anxiety and depression.


Marijuana doesn't directly increase dopamine levels.
If dopamine levels were significantly elevated, you wouldn't have munchies.
Dopamine makes us doesn't feel hunger, what is opposite to effects of marijuana.
And marijuana is 100% natural drug.

To author of the topic - you should smoke marijuana which have biggest CBD to THC ratio, I think thats best for people with anxiety - too much THC = panic and anxiety.
I have my DP from smoking pot, which was certainly high THC/CBD.
Don't take synthetics drugs like SSRIs or benzos, they are very addicting (especially benzos), and they doesn't help (SSRIs makes derealization worse).


----------



## medeuv (May 14, 2011)

DillonCallaway said:


> Marijuana use is not a good idea to "temporarily" relieve your symptoms of depersonalization/derealization. Marijuana is not a natural drug. All it will do is further release dopamine from your brain and send you into a deeper dysphoric state of anxiety and depression.


As far as I know all medications only "temporarily" relieve symptoms of this disorder. There is no cure. As for Marijuana sending me into a deeper state of anxiety and depression, it depends on the strain. Yes, they do differ that much. Most people who got DP or anxiety issues from smoking Marijuana most likely smoked a sativa dominant strain.


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

hey i wouldn't do that Dillon, that's what i tried to do and it just made my dp incredibly bad. The only way I would do it is if you lived in a medical marijuana state and no exactly which strain your getting and can get one with very high cbc/thc ratio...don't get one with high thc amounts or it will really screw u up.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi! I have marijuana-induced 24/7 dp/dr... BUT... I am not anti-marijuana for treatment of dp/dr. Marijuana is actually the most common drug to trigger DPD. Someone posted about CBD in this thread. CBD levels versus THC levels is THE key here. THC can cause anxiety, depression, psychosis, insomnia, and dp/dr (as it did with me). CBD is the 'natural' antidote to THC and is naturally found in cannabis along with THC. CBD induces feelings of calmness and peace. Many strains of marijuana now have too little CBD for the amount of THC in it. I believe the pot i smoked had too much THC and not enough CBD. The pot where I live is becoming stronger and stronger wrt THC. They are making srains with less and less CBD now, especially here in SW Canada. If you want to use cannabis for mental issues contact your local seed bank and ask for a strain that is highest in CBD and lowest in THC. We have a seed bank here. I need a license to have/grow pot but they will still sell seeds to me without a license. Also very important- HEMP PLANTS have the most CBD and the least THC. I am buying hemp seeds to grow into plants (hemp seeds/hearts/oil does not have enough CBD in it). You can grow it and smoke it or consume it in other ways. Be VERY careful with what you smoke and good luck.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

From my seed bank:

Strain: Suomi

"Low-THC cannabis hemp seed-producing variety developed in Finland. Shorter and earlier blooming than fiber hemp strains. Developed for extremely high seed production, even at latitudes above 65° North. Harvest fertilized female plants for seed in August / after 18-20 weeks.

Mature fertilized female plants produce a very large quantity of edible seed. Hemp seed is highly nutritious and provides a rich source of essential polyunsaturated omega-3 and omega-6 fatty acids.

Marijuana buds contain 5%-10% THC. The Suomi hemp buds contain less than 1% THC and will not produce any psychoactive effects if smoked or eaten. However, the buds will contain high levels of CBD, CBN and other therapeutic but much less psychoactive cannabinoids.

The mature plants will look just like marijuana. Grow at your own risk."


----------



## JakeNBake (Jun 15, 2018)

university girl said:


> Hi! I have marijuana-induced 24/7 dp/dr... BUT... I am not anti-marijuana for treatment of dp/dr. Marijuana is actually the most common drug to trigger DPD. Someone posted about CBD in this thread. CBD levels versus THC levels is THE key here. THC can cause anxiety, depression, psychosis, insomnia, and dp/dr (as it did with me). CBD is the 'natural' antidote to THC and is naturally found in cannabis along with THC. CBD induces feelings of calmness and peace. Many strains of marijuana now have too little CBD for the amount of THC in it. I believe the pot i smoked had too much THC and not enough CBD. The pot where I live is becoming stronger and stronger wrt THC. They are making srains with less and less CBD now, especially here in SW Canada. If you want to use cannabis for mental issues contact your local seed bank and ask for a strain that is highest in CBD and lowest in THC. We have a seed bank here. I need a license to have/grow pot but they will still sell seeds to me without a license. Also very important- HEMP PLANTS have the most CBD and the least THC. I am buying hemp seeds to grow into plants (hemp seeds/hearts/oil does not have enough CBD in it). You can grow it and smoke it or consume it in other ways. Be VERY careful with what you smoke and good luck.





university girl said:


> Hi! I have marijuana-induced 24/7 dp/dr... BUT... I am not anti-marijuana for treatment of dp/dr. Marijuana is actually the most common drug to trigger DPD. Someone posted about CBD in this thread. CBD levels versus THC levels is THE key here. THC can cause anxiety, depression, psychosis, insomnia, and dp/dr (as it did with me). CBD is the 'natural' antidote to THC and is naturally found in cannabis along with THC. CBD induces feelings of calmness and peace. Many strains of marijuana now have too little CBD for the amount of THC in it. I believe the pot i smoked had too much THC and not enough CBD. The pot where I live is becoming stronger and stronger wrt THC. They are making srains with less and less CBD now, especially here in SW Canada. If you want to use cannabis for mental issues contact your local seed bank and ask for a strain that is highest in CBD and lowest in THC. We have a seed bank here. I need a license to have/grow pot but they will still sell seeds to me without a license. Also very important- HEMP PLANTS have the most CBD and the least THC. I am buying hemp seeds to grow into plants (hemp seeds/hearts/oil does not have enough CBD in it). You can grow it and smoke it or consume it in other ways. Be VERY careful with what you smoke and good luck.


Is there any high CBD strains that you might've tried that have helped your DP/Dr?


----------

